# 9 months and $10k later...



## Widebody06 (Feb 7, 2014)

Got the final detail for this season done recently- painting the scoops, ground effects and diffuser satin black. I must be on the right track as I entered a local car show two weeks ago and took first place in the Modern Performance class. Next year will see the last major upgrade- CTS-V Brembo 6 pot brakes.
Current specs:

'06 BOM M6 RA6 Widebody
Trick Flow 550 kit
ARH longtube , MBS 200Cpi HiFlow Cats, Corsa X-pipe
Wilson FAST 92mm manifold
Vararam Intake Gates Racing Belts
Monster Stage 4 Clutch SS hoses, remote bleeder DSS Anti hop Axles
B & M shifter Hinson Eng. mounts
Harrop Diff Cover 3.91 gears
BC Coilovers Hotchkis sway bars
Whiteline bushings
Spohn arms and toe bars
CCW 505a wheels 10.5 x 20 front 12.5x 20 rear
Nitto Invo 285/30 x20 345/25 x20 tires
HP Tuner Pro on HP Laptop


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

congratulations and looking' good...

Bill


----------



## Widebody06 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks Bill, its been a real roller coaster ride. Started out being flayed alive on LS1GTO for buying the car, to having 9 days to do all the mods shown to get to the GM Nationals where some of the LS1GTO guys saw it(more than one person judging told me I will take best of show- I think they were drinking to much goat milk ) with their jaws hanging, to two wins out of 5 shows. And so far NO ONE has been willing to run me, nice to know the car is that intimidating but a bummer not to have any kills to my credit.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's lookin' really good. Very sharp exterior although I have to say a Vararam looks like a dirty filter on a plate in an engine bay. For all the money you put into it get a DuSpeed or something.


----------



## Widebody06 (Feb 7, 2014)

very true svede, the engine bay is an dirty and wont clean up, so I'm going to have to repaint the bay and do a lot of detailing. Also going underneath and and doing the same where you cant see, hope to end up near concourse quality. Gonna need that if I'm going to continue winning shows especially for the bigger ones. As to the OTRCAI, will go either Awespeed or homemade copy in carbonfibre.. Other touches will include closing off under the nose with sheet metal to force all the airflow thru the radiator.Even though most RA6s have painted scoops, the kits came with screen to put in them after cutting openings. So will probably do that too. Ive also bought some spare headlights and tail lights so I can make molds for covers that didnt come with the car.


----------



## Georgiey22 (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks nice, wow!! Would you mind sharing where you purchased your new headlight kits. My original units have cracked.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

Widebody06 said:


> Thanks Bill, its been a real roller coaster ride. Started out being flayed alive on LS1GTO for buying the car, to having 9 days to do all the mods shown to get to the GM Nationals where some of the LS1GTO guys saw it(more than one person judging told me I will take best of show- I think they were drinking to much goat milk ) with their jaws hanging, to two wins out of 5 shows. And so far NO ONE has been willing to run me, nice to know the car is that intimidating but a bummer not to have any kills to my credit.


even more reason to be proud...:thumbsup:

Bill


----------



## Widebody06 (Feb 7, 2014)

No new headlights...the opposite, used '04 cause I may damage them so I watch for part out cars at several forums and got these off the FACEBOOK "Goat Nation" page. It only has 2000 some odd members but being facebook its a lot more active than most forums. There are also GTO 'for sale' pages on FB which so far I havent bothered to join



Georgiey22 said:


> Looks nice, wow!! Would you mind sharing where you purchased your new headlight kits. My original units have cracked.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Saw your car at GM Nats and it definitely is an eye catcher whether or not people approve or disapprove. Might do the cars & coffee in Annapolis next sunday in my BOM.


----------



## Widebody06 (Feb 7, 2014)

that would be awesome, I belong to CCGTO and as far as meeting my goat brothers its worthless. Nice to talk cars but the bomb to talk goats!



SANDU002 said:


> Saw your car at GM Nats and it definitely is an eye catcher whether or not people approve or disapprove. Might do the cars & coffee in Annapolis next sunday in my BOM.


----------



## Saywhat (Nov 21, 2014)

Everyone has their opinions but I like it for the fact that its different.


----------

